# A World Traveler I redid a few years back



## harpon (Apr 7, 2017)

Here's a World Traveler I fixed up a while ago- subsequently sold, but looking through my old picture library , and thought I'd post it. I bought this from some junk man in Nashville Indiana for $10 I think.  This was a year after I lost almost everything in the house pictured in Trevlac Indiana in EIGHT FEET of flood waters-  FEMA eventually bought the houses on the flood plain to keep people from rebuilding there.  You can see the flood mud still on the front porch- and all the insulation and doors were gone.  I stayed there summers for three years after while it was still all up in the air, and I also stepped on a nail in a board while clearing floods debris that first summer and got quite sick for several weeks.

The frame sits in the middle pictures where my spinet piano was completely under water for several hours and so then a total loss- over 4 feet of water INSIDE the house, and they called it a "100 year flood" and labelled it a Presidential Disaster Area.  Since that time, many other places have seen the same, worldwide.

I was going to motor the bike, but found I couldn't pedal around the  top teardrop frame tank then - it simply gets in the way of a short top tube, and so I changed my mind. I've also found since then that 27" wheels on the back break a lot of spokes with a rag joint sprocket, while 700c wheels are more reliable, and I build smooth sided flip/flop hubs drilled to bolt sprockets directly to.

The bear trap pedals are rather large but I found them excellent on hills, in lieu of clips and straps- standing up on them you sort of can fall forward across the front of the axle.  Looks like I replaced the front wheel with alloy, and somewhere hustled up a rim to re-lace the back with alloy too.  The shock seat post was mainly for the motor project I guess and I think I sold it that way.

I also sold it in Southern Indiana where they appreciate the color scheme I think.


----------

